# Any 1/700th scale ship builders?



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been a slot car junkie for a while but have sort of gotten away from them to get back into building models again. I've enjoyed doing super detailed ships in the past, the local VA hospital here in Fresno had one of my 1/350th scale Liberty Ships on display for a while. But I'm short of space and think that 1/700th might be better to return to. Hopefully I can see good enough to still put railings on. 

I'm sort of looking for sources, so far I've found Free Time Hobbies, Total Navy and Mega Hobbies for what I need. I haven't done anything in 1/700th for maybe 15 years but prefer USN subjects between 1941 and the early 1950's. I'd appreciate any help you could steer me towards.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Between Free Time Hobbies and Pacific Front Hobbies, you can probably get every 1/700 ship that's currently in production and some that are not currently in production. Lots of stock old and new is also available on e-bay. 

A great site to visit, to connect with other ship modelers and to see many incredible builds in the galleries: www.modelwarships.com. 

I myself am a complete 1/700 addict.


----------

